
Flurry: Time Spent On Mobile Apps Has Surpassed Web Browsing - taylorbuley
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/20/flurry-time-spent-on-mobile-apps-has-surpassed-web-browsing/
======
ChrisArchitect
gah -- I wouldn't put that much faith in Alexa and ComScore data sources.
Also, as if apps were any different than the web -- the web is where the data
comes from!

